# MIMB ideas for the future maybe



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

if this isn't the thread location for this please feel free to remove or relocate.

well this just came to mind, i was sitting around thinking, what if MIMB put logos on rad relocates and front skid plates or etched in the steel. because when i get new plastics i will be rocking the mudinmyblood stickers if we can get them. and i would like to help spread the word about this forum.

just a few ideas i figured i would share. this website has been great help and everyone here is just very helpful in any situation.

:mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I still owned it id say go for it! But when I sold the forum along with it went all graphics & intellectual property. So you'll have to ask the new owners for permission to use the logo. I'm sure they won't have a problem with it.

As for stickers, I might can scratch up a few from the back of the drawer from the old days. As long as your in the US I'll mail you a few. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I want a sticker also

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I only have like one left............ And that's if I can find it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

So are the new owners not gonna get any more shirts or stickers made ?? Or even try to promote the site anymore ?? I have a shirt I purchased from you but would also like a few stickers for the buggy and the back of the toyhauler.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't answer that. It doesnt seem that they have been.

Maybe now all those people who got mad and left will understand how much work Steve and I actually did trying to promote this place. Along with the help of several of you faithful members.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I still like this place but it isn't nothing like it was in 09 and 2010....still got a few old timers lurking tho


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^^ What he said lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I just got Doug (4nines) to fix the problem of not being able to upload manuals to the system. It works now and I just added the 2012-14 Brute service manual..so there's one there if anyone needs it.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I've seen quite a few new members coming on but not a lot of the oldtimers anymore I know I look thru here everyday but don't post that much now 
But I think this is the best forum I am on

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------

NMK
How do you upload a manual to the forum I sent several paper manuals to p425 a few years back an they put them on here but I have several paper manuals an a couple on PDF that I could put in the collection


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

rmax said:


> How do you upload a manual to the forum I sent several paper manuals to p425 a few years back an they put them on here but I have several paper manuals an a couple on PDF that I could put in the collection


You should see an upload button in the manuals section.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> NMK
> How do you upload a manual to the forum I sent several paper manuals to p425 a few years back an they put them on here but I have several paper manuals an a couple on PDF that I could put in the collection


 Go to the manual section you want to upload a manual to, then at the top you will see Add File. Click it, Add a name,author..which is you, then a description...and make it short. Then at the bottom click browse and pick the file from your computer.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

What format do they need to be in PDF an some are on the adobie reader or what ever its called


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> What format do they need to be in PDF an some are on the adobie reader or what ever its called


Just .PDF


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

I would love to have some stickers. Who are the new owners if anyone knows? Because i got ricochet skids and i would't mind having my front plate engraved with some logos or the belly skid plate.or ill just come up with my own thing when ever i get to it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Forum Foundry.


----------

